# Server 2012- Active Directory Domain Serverices Issue



## kazizaman (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi everyone, I am receiving an error whilst trying to create myself a VPN server on Windows Server 2012 r2. I clicked on the tools menu on the Server Manager window and selected ''Active Directory Users and Computers''. A window opened up however there are supposed to be a list of users in this window but instead an error message pops up saying ''The directory schema is not accessible because: An invalid directory pathname was passed. For this reason, the New menu may be inaccurate, and extension snap-ins may not work properly.''. I clock OK and then another error message pops up saying ''Data from Active Directory Users and Computers is not available from Domain controller (null) because: Unspecified error. Try again later, or choose another DC by selecting Connect to Domain Controller on the Domain context menu.''

I am at complete loss on how to solve this problem, if someone could help me out, I would really appreciate it.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Is the server your on configured as a domain controller, is AD domain services installed?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi there,

Check the Hosts file from the server and see if it has been modified.

Source - although this applies to Windows 2008 server, it won't hurt to give it a shot.
https://social.technet.microsoft.co...th-rpc-and-active-directory?forum=winserverDS


----------



## kazizaman (Nov 7, 2014)

Right, I have got it working, I needed to install Ad Domain and create a forest. I set up the VPN connection on the server and the client computer but I cannot connect. I forwarded all the ports on my BT Home Hub 5 router (Which doesn't seem to forward ports even when chosen which ports to forward). I get this error message on the server










These are the ports I forwarded from my router


----------



## Shadowjk (Sep 3, 2014)

What IP address have you forwarded the ports to? As soon as the router's public IP address is used with a matching port then it will cause the traffic to be translated to a particular IP address. It doesn't seem to show what IP address you are forwarding the ports to...?

You could try to put your server in the DMZ zone and test connectivity. This will help you to identify if port-forwarding is the issue or if there is something else that could be causing it.

Just my input,
Josh :smile:


----------

